# creativecatalysts, tulum-bound, seeking opportunity,possibility,wisdom :)



## Creativecatalyst (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola friends,
We are new to this expat forum and this will be the first official toe-dipping into the wonderous ocean of ex-pat wisdom out there!
The DL:
Currently we are conscious-business entrepreneurs residing in Canada and seeking to make our way home to Tulum. ( although this is the primary desire, we would be open to other places- that share the same vibe )
We are a brother sister artist team with big dreams, open minds, modest needs and a ton of creative talent to offer and share.
What we are seeking is several-fold and open ended...
First off- if anyone is aware of any intentional or creative communities in and around Tulum - would love if you would be so kind to share where I might find them?

In 2011, I spent most of the year living in Tulum- at a resort- and without saying too much;
The agreement involved exchange in expertise for residence.
My expertise is in marketing and creative consulting and ranges from working with corporate big brands to small business start ups (which is where my focus and heart lays) the last ten years I spent fuelling the success of a diverse set of clients and supporting them in a full service marketing capacity from branding to product launch to Events to high-level business development consulting.
Part of the exchange during the last time in Tulum included;
Transforming an outdoor yoga Shala into a wellness centre and retreat facility and building a full scale marketing plan to both build the retreat venue business as well as developing an innovative proprietary wellness retreat series.
In addition to this I was also acting marketing director for the resort as well as in house one-woman design team.
That gives just a bit of insight as to my previous experience in Tulum-
- And leads me to the second question I have /part of what I am seeking here,
Does anyone know of any resorts hotels or otherwise in Tulum- that might be in need of
Some high level professional expertise as related to the above?
If yes, and if you think they might be willing to negotiate a barter or exchange agreement of some kind that would include a team of artists and professionals - I would be super grateful if you could point me in the appropriate direction.
thirdly- if any of you lovely expats out there are Seeking to either sublet, short-term rent or share-a living situation and or might per chance be seeking a house-sitter for your Tulum abode - ( perhaps you are seeking nannies, english teachers, or you are traveling on business, or simply summering or wintering in another part of the world ) and are seeking mindful, reliable and creative home-carers; here is a bit more personal info / a little about the potential roomies/renters/ home-caring team:
as mentioned, there are 2 of us seeking space- ( brother & sister business-partners ) both creative-business types, ( artists/entrepreneurs/healers ) with skills and interests varying from jewelry making, to music composing, to interior design, to gardening to business launching, to design + creative projects of any scale. ( we also adore animals + kids )

_
sister: _artist, healer, practicing yogi ( pt instructor), buddhist, vegan/raw, live- foodist, wellness coach, writer, catalyst + free spirit, have spent the last 10 years working in marketing- with the last 6 exclusively focused on supporting ethical and sustainable business. I work on several of my own ethical & sustainable businesses- I
strive to live a simple and holistic & wellness-focused lifestyle.
with a big business background & an entrepreneurial spirit i blend industry wisdom with heart-centric values, to deliver diverse, high-level solutions with a new economy-perspective.
I am a big supporter of the new economy and the awakening shift + have spent time fostering the success of local sacred gathering spaces for those on the conscious/spiritual path, + satsangs/groups/gift circles that support building a new, more beautiful world.


_brother:_ an artist, healer, ordained minister, musician, botanist, wholistic wellness advocate and all around humourous yet respectful and quiet buddhist dude.
- vegan, raw, live-foodist, always has a smile on his face an is most generous, compassionate and mellow/chill to be around.

as a team we are unstoppable and able to bring any vision to life and add unrivalled value to any project or place.
we have the ability and desire to add artistry, depth meaning and empowerment to just about any circumstance and are willing to share of our many gifts, skills and talents in exchange / or as a way to contribute to a community/household/ space etc.

all in all: we are both seeking a space ( off the grid most preferably) in which we can quietly live, work and create - hopefully with people who have mutual values and live simple, mindful and integrous lives.
for a shared living situation- we are seeking those whom mutually respect space and who also strive for a positive lifestyle- placing wellness as a priority.
( just in case, i should add as a sidenote: our intentions to stay are not particularly of a permanent-nature, but moreso of a travelling seeking a place to put down proper roots, nature )

in all honesty- Having spent time in many different places and learning something fascinating and rewarding from all- striving to leaving each place more beautiful and enriched for us having been there, is always the primary focus.

in terms of what can be offered to a potential host/room-mate/community- our creative skills are many, as part of any type of exchange, we are open to giving anything that would provide a balanced and mutual exchange of energy as well as provide value, peace of mind, enrichment... all is up for discussion.

questions? need someone immediately? know someone who could benefit? interested in more info? have anything to add, any input whatsoever?
your response is met with much gratitude y muchos bendeciones,
peace,
sat nam,

R. ( + J) :canada:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

From what you're telling us, have you re-visited the current immigration requirements/regulations? I have the sense the two of you may not qualify to reside in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They would have, in 1960, but things have changed.


----------

